# P-Rated To Load Range E Tires Towing Differences



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I am towing a 312bh with my ecoboost f-150. I have max tow package but truck still had P-rated tires. Over all I feel the truck does a good job of towing the trailer. I put the truck on cat scale on last trip fully loaded 4 people in truck dog full of fuel etc. Gross weight was 15,400lbs front axle of truck was 3540lbs drive axle was 3900lbs trailer axle was 7960lbs. Truck axle limits are 3775 front and 4050lbs rear axle. P-rated tires say like 2400lbs each. I know I am at limits of truck pretty much. Towing experience is a 8 out of 10 for me. I have a husky centerline hitch setup on truck. Just got back from a 2300mile trip through the east coast did plenty of hills in N.C. Virgina and West Virgina. Truck handled hills great. The only thing is truck just feels squirmy feels to me that tires are just to squishy and truck does not track well because of that.

Has anyone made the switch to loaded rated tires? How much of a difference did it make in the towing experience. My truck only has 25k on it and I hate to throw away tires that have over 50% tread left.

I know I am pushing the limits with the camper and truck combo Im not buying a f-250 or 350 for the amount of towing I do in a year.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I made the switch from P-metric to load range E tires last fall on my F-150. What a difference! Handling is so much better with the camper hooked up now. I would recommend you switch ASAP. The squirmy feeling will not exist with load range E tires. The only trade off is that your truck will have a more rough ride due to the stiffer tires. I sold my take-off tires on craigslist within 2 days of listing them.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Todd&Regan said:


> I made the switch from P-metric to load range E tires last fall on my F-150. What a difference! Handling is so much better with the camper hooked up now. I would recommend you switch ASAP. The squirmy feeling will not exist with load range E tires. The only trade off is that your truck will have a more rough ride due to the stiffer tires. I sold my take-off tires on craigslist within 2 days of listing them.


X2 - What he said !


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

"It's the right thing to do"








X2


----------



## Kevin1234 (Jul 30, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, what wheel base is your truck? 2 or 4 wheel drive? What wheel/ tire combo do you have? I'm a technician at a Ford dealer and have had several customers come and ask very similar questions about the sensation they get when towing their trailer. I'm trying to get as much info as possible so I have answers for these customers. (Different combinations get similar complaints) I'll tell you what I tell them... The max tow package is just one piece of the puzzle. Payload is largely dependent on what wheel/ tire combo you have (believe me, there are more than you think) and pay load has a lot to do with it when you combine the hitch weight of the trailer with everything else in the truck. On top of just those two variables you have the type of hitch and how it's set up (a small adjustment there can make a huge difference). After determining certain factors based on how they answer those questions we can determine if there is an advantage to changing the tires. The actual answer to your question is yes... You can absolutely benefit from a tire load rating change in most cases, but don't bother with it until you have ruled out all of the other possibilities that can cause a similar sensation. Since you have so much tread life left, I would double check everything else first then if you decide that a change is in order, go to your local dealer or tire shop and see if they have any new "take offs". This can save you a ton of money just by buying what someone else took off of their new truck when they lifted it and changed the wheels and tires.


----------



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

I have the same truck and pull the next size down Outback 292bh. The stock P-rated Scorpions are complete garbage and lack the sidewall strength needed for any heavy load towing. I wouldn't worry about the load rating, as the next limitation in your axle rating are the wheels (20" I'm assuming) which are also 2025 lbs ea. (Meaning the P-rated tires exceed the weight rating of the wheels as-is).

I switched to E-rated Duratracs and they're great for towing! I run 65psi in the rear and 60psi in the front (when towing). When I know I won't be pulling the trailer for a short-while I drop the pressure a little (45psi avg) to get a smoother ride. Obviously E-rated tires and 60+ psi is going to firm up the ride, but they will eliminate the "wallowing" you feel currently. If you want a good example of how weak the P-rated sidewalls are, with the truck sitting flat put your foot on the top of your tire and give it a good push. You will witness the whole rig float around on just the tire sidewall.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Kevin1234 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what wheel base is your truck? 2 or 4 wheel drive? What wheel/ tire combo do you have? I'm a technician at a Ford dealer and have had several customers come and ask very similar questions about the sensation they get when towing their trailer. I'm trying to get as much info as possible so I have answers for these customers. (Different combinations get similar complaints) I'll tell you what I tell them... The max tow package is just one piece of the puzzle. Payload is largely dependent on what wheel/ tire combo you have (believe me, there are more than you think) and pay load has a lot to do with it when you combine the hitch weight of the trailer with everything else in the truck. On top of just those two variables you have the type of hitch and how it's set up (a small adjustment there can make a huge difference). After determining certain factors based on how they answer those questions we can determine if there is an advantage to changing the tires. The actual answer to your question is yes... You can absolutely benefit from a tire load rating change in most cases, but don't bother with it until you have ruled out all of the other possibilities that can cause a similar sensation. Since you have so much tread life left, I would double check everything else first then if you decide that a change is in order, go to your local dealer or tire shop and see if they have any new "take offs". This can save you a ton of money just by buying what someone else took off of their new truck when they lifted it and changed the wheels and tires.


I have the FX4 with 18" wheels. Not sure of the actual tire size its like 275 70 r18 I think could be wrong. Door sticker says 17xx payload cap. Truck is crew cab short bed 4x4.

I messed with my hitch and replaced some washers that went behind the cylinders on hitch head. I towed it on a short trip and it feels better not a 100% but better.


----------



## scott1k (Sep 29, 2010)

Has anyone made the switch to loaded rated tires? How much of a difference did it make in the towing experience. My truck only has 25k on it and I hate to throw away tires that have over 50% tread left.

I know I am pushing the limits with the camper and truck combo Im not buying a f-250 or 350 for the amount of towing I do in a year.
[/quote]

I was in the exact same position as you. I tow a 323Bh with a 2013 Ram 1500. I know on paper I am close or over the limit, but firmly believe with some simple mods I could make this a comfortable and safe towing experience. There is no way I could justify a Ram 2500 as a daily driver nor would it fit in my parking garage at work.

I too had P rated tires with at least 50% tread left. I always felt like they "squirmed" under load. I bit the bullet and installed E rated Nitto Duro Grapplers and they made a huge difference. I had also installed Airlift air bags but felt like I had some side to side bounce or movement. Once I eliminated the T fitting and separated each bag that went away as well.

We just completed a two week 4000+ mile trip from Wisconsin to Yellowstone,Idaho, Utah and back. The truck with my modifications handled PERFECT! I had absolutely no issues and never once felt uncomfortable or even moderately stressed with the towing experience. The Hemi with the 8 speed easily handled every mountain pass up and down. The tires always felt planted and in control and I think made a huge difference in the feel of the truck.


----------

